# I cant get Norton to enable auto protect! HELP



## cocacolanut2u (Nov 10, 2007)

I go to settings and click turn on auto protect and then also click Norton 360 protection and it will not stay on. I tried restarting my computer and trying again and I cant seem to get anything to work. It wont let me connect to live update. HELP HELP


----------



## khansnetwork (Nov 7, 2007)

Dear Coca....

This problem occurs manly when machine is affected with virus. Try cleanning virus with MCAFEE DOS SCAN disabling ur machine LAN cable or Internet cable.....remove all sharing actions if any and if ur machine is having win xp disable the system restore and try it out after that.


----------

